# Has anybody heard of the Decware deathbox II subwoofer box



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,I was wondering if anybody here has heard of the Decware Deathbox subwoofer box. It is supposed to be a subwoofer box that allows you to get double the power out of your subwoofer, and allow you to tune the box for your specific car. Does anybody have experience with this sub box.What are peoples opinions on this box.Will it be a good box to build. It sounds like it has the best of both worlds.The ability to produce gobs of bass, and sound good doing it. The website to find the information I saw about the box can be found by typing decware deathbox. There will be two links located at the top of the page.One for a 10 inch box version.,and one below for the 12 inch version.Thanks


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

just a bandpass with an adjustable baffle. neat idea, being able to tune it to get the most out of your sub with one design. but if you design a bandpass correctly for a specific sub, you dont need that. it is not going to perform any different than any other bandpass.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

coomaster1 said:


> Hi,I was wondering if anybody here has heard of the Decware Deathbox subwoofer box. It is supposed to be a subwoofer box that allows you to get double the power out of your subwoofer, and allow you to tune the box for your specific car. Does anybody have experience with this sub box.What are peoples opinions on this box.Will it be a good box to build. It sounds like it has the best of both worlds.The ability to produce gobs of bass, and sound good doing it. The website to find the information I saw about the box can be found by typing decware deathbox. There will be two links located at the top of the page.One for a 10 inch box version.,and one below for the 12 inch version.Thanks


 
For roughtly every 3db increase in volume, requires a doubling of power.. why most speakers do 80-90db on 1watt (very general terms here)

Various box designs naturally boost output
IB - 0db
sealed +3db
Ported +6db
Bandpass +9db

So in essence it's "like" doubling power


Bandpass is well know to be a "one note wonder" because it does great in range, above/below the tune freq, they fall apart..


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

coomaster1 said:


> Hi,I was wondering if anybody here has heard of the Decware Deathbox subwoofer box. It is supposed to be a subwoofer box that allows you to get double the power out of your subwoofer, and allow you to tune the box for your specific car. Does anybody have experience with this sub box.What are peoples opinions on this box.Will it be a good box to build. It sounds like it has the best of both worlds.The ability to produce gobs of bass, and sound good doing it. The website to find the information I saw about the box can be found by typing decware deathbox. There will be two links located at the top of the page.One for a 10 inch box version.,and one below for the 12 inch version.Thanks




Not sure if it was this box? But on a US forum for speaker building, they had a "wonder" sub enclosure that had a name like this or was it "coffin" but "death related " !! was causing a storm and i remember certain forums stopped anyone from discussing it .


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Renegadesoundwave said:


> Not sure if it was this box? But on a US forum for speaker building, they had a "wonder" sub enclosure that had a name like this or was it "coffin" but "death related " !! was causing a storm and i remember certain forums stopped anyone from discussing it .


decware wicked one.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

According to the other guy ,He said this will be a sub box recipie for a sub box that produces a one note wonder. I am definitely not interested in that. Is a sealed sub box the best way to make your subwoofers sound their very best, to hear all your bass frequencies., or can a ported box do the same as a sealed,and produce more bass and allow you to still hear all the bass frequencies clearly.Most of the cars I have been in with ported sub boxes were always louder, and they seemed to engulf the cabin with lots of moving air,making it seem like it was a lot louder because of the moving air pressure against your ears.Not sure if I explained that right for most people here.Just really looking for the ideal best of both worlds. I like to feel the bass like a ported box ,but usually most people say for sound quality,nothing beats a sealed box.Feel free to school me on the ideal box for my needs. Thanks


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Infinite baffle

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

IT all comes down to preference. Speak to anyone who runs IB and they will say the bass sounds a lot more natural. That is because there is no coloration caused by an enclosure or port or the tuning or combination of both. I would run this if i could. I personally prefer ported over sealed only because of the free output. Yes a sealed sub can sound good but I've yet to try sealed then ported and want to go back to sealed. Also, most sealed subs sound "better" because it is a lot harder to build one incorrectly. That is because they have a roll off of 12db where as ported has a roll off of 24db meaning you know what your sub is not capable of playing due to the enclosure a lot quicker hence sounding "bad." this is all cured with a properly built ported enclosure.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I built a Deathbox at a customer's request. He purchased the online plans and used a Morel U10SC 4 ohm single coil woofer. 
I measured and modelled the box using LFDES. Basically what's been said before in this thread holds true; it's a BP4 alignment. The ratio between the sealed and vented side of the enclosure can be adjusted before being made permanent. If you're unfamiliar with 
computer modelling of drivers and enclosures, the Decware plans make things very easy.
The cut sheet is nicely laid out and the basics of tuning the box for your application are well supported in their forum.
Make certain that the sound of a BP4 alignment is the sort of sound that will satisfy your listening criteria BEFORE heading down this path.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all their great advice. Does anybody know how to make a ported box sound its very best?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If you have the time and material, Build a test box. Use an external port to determine the tuning frequency that is best implemented in your car to give you the sound you want.

Bandpass enclosures don't have to be one note wonders. I use a single reflex bandpass (sealed on one side, ported on the other) and it plays in car 30-70 hertz flat. Efficency is fantastic. I have awesome woofer control and it has great note differentiation. Tonality is spot on and audible distortion is nonexistant. For those that like to get loud it meters sealed at 143 db on 1500 watts. It belts out rock music like I am next to the stack at a concert.

Like mentioned above, the sealed and IB subs roll off complements the gain in a car. So the low bass does not overwhelm the response of the other speakers in a system. And by other, I mean the drivers that are producing the midbass. If you have a low end ported/bandpass monster in your car and have a 5 1/4 trying to keep up in the 80-25 range, the end result is blechhh. So with IB and sealed you can get away with a smaller midbass because the 30-60 hertz frequencies are not as overwhelming as say a ported enclosure tuned to 35-40 hertz. 

I believe it really depends on what you listen to, how loud you like to listen at and what size are your midbass drivers?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

coomaster1 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all their great advice. Does anybody know how to make a ported box sound its very best?


Build the box to specs.

Use either an adjustable port or build 5 or 6 ports +/- the recomended in 1/2" increments to find the one that works best since various things inside the box can change the amount of air the woofer can "see".

This has always worked and is similar to setting the timing on an old school musclecar engine.

You could just go with one port size and live with it....but you'll never know if slightly different lengths will improve or degrade the sound until you try them.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Renegadesoundwave said:


> Not sure if it was this box? But on a US forum for speaker building, they had a "wonder" sub enclosure that had a name like this or was it "coffin" but "death related " !! was causing a storm and i remember certain forums stopped anyone from discussing it .


Wow!

Sounds like a dictatorship.


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

GlasSman said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sounds like a dictatorship.


Hey...Forums are nasty places sometimes .It gets a bit obvious when certain brands always get "upped" or "downed" . Advertising and nice little gifts to the mods etc make sure the wheels turn nicely .On Talk Audio in the Uk, they got pissed about people buying stuff from the US etc which saves a lot of $$$ . the forum sponsors went nuts . I was buying all my stuff in bangkok for 1/4 of what it costs in the Uk. I could fly out , spend 5 days shopping and doing things that "just have to be done in BK.....!" get home. sell a few items and cover my entire trip ! I am not joining a forum to support the "Industry" etc , I join to save money, ***** and buy etc


----------

